# Where can I get nitro based Fiesta Red or Shell Pink?



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

I've found a place here in Montreal for my nitro clear coat but still can't find anything on how to get Fender's early sixties custom colors in Canada. There must be a better option than getting re ranch to ship to a holding center in Vermont. I'm dying to get spraying.
Thanks


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

a lot of the 60s custom colour coats were acrylic lacquer-
canadian tire should have the duplicolour acrylic in the automotive section in those colours, and its compatible with a nitro clear coat-


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> a lot of the 60s custom colour coats were acrylic lacquer-
> canadian tire should have the duplicolour acrylic in the automotive section in those colours, and its compatible with a nitro clear coat-



Like Fraser said spray the colour first then clear coat. If you can't find colour you want try an automotive store. Most Fender colours were copies of car colours.


----------



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome, than acrylic it is. Thanks for the help
Does anybody maybe have any product numbers or manufacturers of rattle cans that might have similar colors to
fiesta red
shell pink
seafoam green
?


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

What kind of Nitro can you get in Montreal? Is it Deft Clear? Deft has anti yellowing agents so it won't age the same as the "regular" Nitro.


----------



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

I think somebody said it was possible to get Watco in Montreal


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

bionic said:


> I think somebody said it was possible to get Watco in Montreal


Oh, but on your first post you said that YOU found a place in Montreal.


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Just to make things a little easier for your color matching, a book I have lists fiesta red as being DUCO # - 2219-H and it says the color is from the '56 T-bird. Also, Watco is available anywhere there is a Rona, they can order it in. You should also be able to get it from anywhere that can order Tremclad ect. because Watco is a Rustoleum product.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

any decent finishing manufacturer/supplier can colour match you whatever you want today.

The company I deal with, John E. Goudey Manufacturing in Toronto, ON does this for me all the time when I do a custom colour on a piece of furniture. The only thing is you need to buy a minimum quantity (not sure of they will do under a gallon) and it is not cheap.

But like everything else today, if you want something done, and done right - it will cost you somewhat.

AJC


----------



## did291 (Jun 30, 2009)

bionic said:


> Awesome, than acrylic it is. Thanks for the help
> Does anybody maybe have any product numbers or manufacturers of rattle cans that might have similar colors to
> fiesta red
> shell pink
> ...


Be carefull with rubber bump on guitar stand, it melt that stuff


----------

